
This $400 appliance that squeezes juice out of a bag appears unnecessary - flyingramen
https://arstechnica.com/business/2017/04/this-400-appliance-that-squeezes-juice-out-of-a-bag-appears-unnecessary
======
et-al
Different article, but same story:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148216](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14148216)

------
leephillips
The real bottom line is near the end of the article:

"health experts agree that eating whole fruits and vegetables is better for
you than drinking juice"

------
atomical
I have a vitamix and I make smoothies with it. Plus, I can make ice cream with
bananas + carob powder or cacao powder. This seems really pointless.

------
WheelsAtLarge
About 30+ years ago my local supermarket had a machine that would take a box
of oranges and make juice out of it and it would pour it right into a bottle.
All for less than $400.00. You would set it and walk away. It was fun to watch
it go. Much better than what this machine seems to do.

New tech does not guarantee new and better ideas. This is a prime example.

------
RickHull
> _“775 aircraft-grade aluminum.”_

That would almost certainly be the 7075 alloy [1].

> _Byline: MEGAN GEUSS_

Dare I guess at the pronunciation?

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7075_aluminium_alloy](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/7075_aluminium_alloy)

------
t0mbstone
"A fool and his money are soon parted"

------
JohnLeTigre
That's a juicy story

------
mcbruiser3
perfect example of over-engineering a solution to a simple problem

